# Could You Live In This Tiny 150 Square Foot House?



## SeaBreeze

I could if I had to, but I wouldn't want to, would you?  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/24/house-tour-molecule-tiny-homes_n_1909830.html




> Can you imagine living in a house that’s less than 150 square feet? Neither could we, until we spoke with Gabriel Williams, one half of the Santa Cruz, California company [FONT=NotoNashkArabic, Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Roboto, Arial, sans-serif]Molecule Tiny Homes[/FONT] to learn all about the lifestyle of “living small.” Williams left his former career of professional ballet dancing to join his builder brother-in-law Jason Dietz, and the pair have been designing and building small homes for about a year.
> 
> Each tiny house is custom-built, energy-efficient and is made with as many low-VOC and non-toxic materials as possible, making this a particularly interesting (and very small) house tour.
> 
> Surprisingly, Williams reports that for a lot of people, once inside, the homes feel bigger than they anticipate. “Most people want the big house as a status symbol, but when they’re bombarded with the mortgage and all the other stuff that comes with it, it’s often daunting.”
> 
> On the other hand, a “living small” lifestyle is pared-down and based on only what you actually need, with less impact on the environment. This way, Williams mentions, you have less to take care of and more time to do the other things you want to do. “That’s why people go on vacation, isn’t it?”


----------



## SifuPhil

That would meet all but one of my housing needs - the ability to spontaneously break into flash-dance sessions. I'd probably go through the wall in that thing. 

Plus it might put a serious cramp into my Frisbee Golf practice ...


----------



## Pappy

Yes, but probably wouldn't hurt to lose a few pounds. Hum......were do I put the 65 inch projection TV?


----------



## rkunsaw

No way I'd even try.


----------



## JustBonee

Every time I see one of these tiny house stories, I start eye-balling my backyard tool shed as my future home ..  .. it even has a large window. 

Would sure simplify life  ....   my only requirement would be a full-size bathtub.


----------



## SifuPhil

I was just re-reading about Dick Proenneke and how he built his own little cabin in Alaska - now THAT is mucho macho! I don't think it was much bigger than the cabin under discussion, and it was certainly a lot cheaper in terms of cost, anyway - the labor involved must have been huge.


----------



## Falcon

Nope, not for me.  Too long and skinny....poor design...just a novelty.


----------



## Kitties

I'm a little bit obsessed with these tiny houses. I've watched a lot of youtube videos on them.  I think though to be practical, I'd need at least 350 plus square feet. This size would not be fair to my indoor cats and I'm not going up and down a ladder to use the bathroom! The idea of simplicity and less is a good thing. But this can't be for everyone and people need a place to put the tiny house.


----------



## SeaBreeze

More on tiny houses...http://tinyhouse.heininge.com/category/photos/


----------



## RadishRose

I'm fascinated by them, pour over every detail of the interiors I've seen but could never live in one.


----------



## Lee

a little more kitchen counter space please.


----------



## Raven

The inside pictures make it look very nice and I could live in one if I had to.
Better than being homeless but I wonder how well they are insulated for the cold
temperatures in some parts of the country.


----------



## AprilT

200 more square feet then maybe with sleeping quarters on the first level.


----------



## Georgia Lady

I probably could, since I am always in my living room and kitchen.  I don't cook much so kitchen would be insignificant .


----------



## Ameriscot

No way!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

More pics of some tiny houses...http://www.buzzfeed.com/fyi/tiny-houses-that-we-would-consider-moving-into#.fixrVw4JPz


----------



## RadishRose

HGTV has a series about these tiny houses. I watched one. A somewhat dippy lady wanted the kitchen and bathroom OUTSIDE the house. (???)


----------



## AprilT

The other day I once I watched the first one, I went on youtube and started watching more and more, could barely stop it was so interesting.  I was looking more so for single level ones, because I if I were to have one, I don't want to climb steps; there was this one guy that had a single level because he didn't care for the loft kind and then nonchalantly mentioned mainly because he likes to drink.  was pretty funny he threw that in.  I'll go see if I can find it and come back and post it.


----------



## AprilT

Found it and the guy says it pretty much in the first few minutes he starts talking about his space.  LOL.






these earth domes are so cute


----------



## 123Testing

I'm in love with the Tiny House Movement. I even have my own design all figured out. Main level is a pull-out bed (with living room on top), using the loft as attic storage. I'd go with the 20ft trailer to maximize space. I'm just terrified somebody would steal it, while I'm at work!


----------



## 123Testing

400 sq ft Park Model homes are also pretty awesome! 

I like the frugality of Tiny Homes on wheels. Barely any utilities needed to heat/cool yr round. Many can heat/cool (in wintry snow country) for about $100/yr! No Real Estate taxes. Maintenance repairs bare minimum. My personal design even includes a 'Little Cod' marine wood burner. I could heat that place with sticks! LOL


----------



## jujube

It would be interesting to see the statistics on how many people move back into normal-sized houses within the first year (or sooner...).  I think the *allure* is strong, but I have to wonder how it would work out in practicality.  We have something like 425 sq. ft. in our RV with the slides open and after four or five months, I'm ready to move back into our "huge" 1100 sq.ft. stick-and-brick....at least it "feels" huge when we move back in.  That wears off in a week or so and it's back to "THIS HOUSE IS TOO SMALL!"


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I`ve seen them with more like 450 sq. feet-that I might be able to manage,IF it were in a place where you could "live" outdoors as well. I just never see how much,if any,closet space they have....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Butterfly

I don't think I would like living in one of those tiny houses, though I'd like to live in a home smaller than the one I have now.

There is so little storage space, for one thing, and so little closet space; it's not like I have a huge wardrobe, but I DO have more than two pairs of pants and three tops.

The kitchens all seem very small, with tiny cooktops and ovens and refrigerators, and with, again, so little storage space.  Where would I keep my pots and pans, my slow cooker, my bread machine and my little grill?  I use those things all the time.  Plus, I don't see a dishwasher in any of them -- a dishwasher is one of my necessities of life!  Really!

And the loft thing for sleeping?  No.  With my arthritis in most joints, climbing a ladder is not the easiest thing for me.  What if you have to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night?  Down a ladder in the dark?  Just no.


----------



## AprilT

They make them without the loft, that's the only kind I would be able to manage

This one is interesting, not sure for me, but, as I've said, there are other loftless tiny houses.







I like this one with, but, I would unclutter it.


----------



## fureverywhere

I need a sleeping space on a first level. Even with just Callie there's no way he could climb a ladder. But if you had a cat or three they could easily figure it out. I think it's a bit crowded for two humans but if you're solo it's a great idea


----------



## Carla

They're quite cute but I wouldn't want one for my main residence. I don't live in a huge house but I do like my space.


----------



## fureverywhere

I think something like a Murphy bed would be a good idea. Something else nice about small is less to keep clean. I mean if you cook a lot and entertain quite often you need space. But for one person with simple needs it's a neat idea.


----------



## Susie

Just love the "tiny houses" I've been watching on TV--so cute--handy to put in back yard for grandchildren or unexpected guests (Bet the unexpected guests would never visit again).
Already have been living in a small "hole in the wall" for the past 40 years, would never change back to a conventional large home--too much cleaning!!
Yard is pretty tiny as well, have successfully grown veggies in boxes! :cheers1:


----------



## Manatee

It would have to be in a nudist camp, there wouldn't be enough room to hang my skivvies.

It really is a highly developed bad idea.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Interesting tiny house!!!

I'm not sure how it would be to live in, the interior seems staged for the video with no evidence of the clutter that comes with day to day life.


----------



## CeeCee

I could if I put most of my stuff in storage.  

To my eyes it looks too cluttered already but im a minimalist.


----------



## Keesha

I’m fascinated with the ‘tiny house’ ordeal. They are so obsessively organized. 
Where would I put all my STUFF?:shrug:  
I won’t say I haven’t thought of it.
With this one I particularly liked the bedroom, the Windows and sinks .


----------



## RadishRose

Very cute, I could almost do it,but would need a little more space and an outside covered patio.


----------



## CeeCee

My son in law has a putting green in their back yard...wonder if he'd mind me putting a little house there.


----------



## RadishRose

Of course he wouldn't mind- go ahead.


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> Of course he wouldn't mind- go ahead.



Haha...but HOA probably would.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I would absolutely love one of these homes. In fact I've been giving it some serious thought.  In Jersey you are allowed to build what they call an echo house if the town agrees and you have enough property. The idea is to build a tiny home on your property and usually the son or daughter takes over the main home and the parent lives in the echo house. There is no property tax on the home but after the parent moves out or dies the home must be taken down or sold and  moved to a different location. 

As well as I get along with my kids I could never live with them even though they have mentioned many times that I am welcome when the time comes. I want to have my own private space. I think these little homes are perfect. The downside would be having to give up most of my possessions and I'm not sure one of my kids would want to move into our old home. I've seen a few in my area and they certainly look inviting.


----------



## Seeker

I could. When we bought this property we lived in what is now our "shack".

 I can't tell you how much I enjoyed it. 

My kitchen cabinets were my china cabinet.

So much less to worry about, everything was close and comfy. 

At the same time all my "stuff" was in our barn. Which we built first.


----------



## Olivia

I'm very fascinated by tiny houses. I bought two books about it. However I think 150 sq ft. is too small. I would start at 250 sq ft.


----------



## Butterfly

I could live in a lot less space than I have now, but 150 square feet is just too small -- my den isn't much smaller than that.


----------



## Keesha

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I would absolutely love one of these homes. In fact I've been giving it some serious thought.  In Jersey you are allowed to build what they call an echo house if the town agrees and you have enough property. The idea is to build a tiny home on your property and usually the son or daughter takes over the main home and the parent lives in the echo house. There is no property tax on the home but after the parent moves out or dies the home must be taken down or sold and  moved to a different location.
> 
> As well as I get along with my kids I could never live with them even though they have mentioned many times that I am welcome when the time comes. I want to have my own private space. I think these little homes are perfect. The downside would be having to give up most of my possessions and I'm not sure one of my kids would want to move into our old home. I've seen a few in my area and they certainly look inviting.



This is a really good idea Ruth. It takes a lot of pressure off the kids and both parties get their sense of privacy. 
We have the same type of laws here where I live in Canada. Now if only we had had children:laugh:


----------



## Shalimar

Butterfly said:


> I could live in a lot less space than I have now, but 150 square feet is just too small -- my den isn't much smaller than that.


I am too claustrophobic to live in less than about 900sq feet. Besides, this maximalist likes stuff. Kinda, English cottage meets eclectic Boho. Or is it electric Boho?


----------



## Keesha

Shalimar said:


> I am too claustrophobic to live in less than about 900sq feet. Besides, this maximalist likes stuff. Kinda, English cottage meets eclectic Boho. Or is it electric Boho?


Electric Boho? :lofl:
Hahaha. I’m sort of claustrophobic also BUT the all the windows add the relief I’d require so I definitely could do it. 
What I DO like about it is that there’s so much less stuff to have to clean up and worry about.
I’m ready to buy one and set it up somewhere .


----------



## IKE

It ain't gonna happen......this is how I'd feel being cooped up in a 150 sq. ft. house.


----------



## gennie

I could if I didn't have to share.  Alone would be fine.


----------



## Roadwarrior

Depends, I spend 5 months in a 112 sq ft travel trailer, it had a bathroom with sink commode & shower, it had a counter, sink, 3 burner stove, electricity hookups that could be converted to solar, propane furnace, 3-way refrig, table & bench, plus twin bed.  Plenty of storage.  Used the outdoors as extended living space.  

I never felt cramped.  I watched movies & played simple games on my laptop.  Had wifi, could have converted my smart phone to a hot spot for web surfing.  It could be done, I probably use the same amount of space or facilities at home as I did RVing.  I like my solitude & never depended on other people to entertain me.

Location would be the main factor, my wife of 50 years always said I was born 150 years too late, I could easily have been a hermit or mountain man.  Routine rules my life, I've always done things solo rather than depend on others.  My favorite movie is 'Jeremiah Johnson'.


----------



## treeguy64

I can live in my 160 sq. ft. RV for a few weeks, but then I like coming back to my 4/2/2 house.  I'm planning on getting a 240 sq. ft. RV in the near future.  Live in the 150 sq. ft. tiny house, long-term?  That's a "No way!" for me.


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> It ain't gonna happen......this is how I'd feel being cooped up in a 150 sq. ft. house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 52507


No guessing what you mean IKE! :rofl: 
That’s funny.


----------



## StarSong

Hubs and I live in approximately 250 square feet for weeks at a time when we are in our RV, and we LOVE it.  Couldn't do it comfortably with less space though.  

It's easy to understand why a lot of seniors sell their houses, purge their junk (umm, I mean precious treasures) buy RVs, and travel their country.  Many stay put in one place if finances dictate, or travel to snowbird in the same parks each year.  

Semi-permanent 400-600 square foot "park models" at RV parks are relatively inexpensive to buy and maintain, and the parks provide a built in neighborhood community plus a range of amenities.  They sure beat living in a stand alone home in a dicey neighborhood.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Hubs and I live in approximately 250 square feet for weeks at a time when we are in our RV, and we LOVE it.  Couldn't do it comfortably with less space though.
> 
> It's easy to understand why a lot of seniors sell their houses, purge their junk (umm, I mean precious treasures) buy RVs, and travel their country.  Many stay put in one place if finances dictate, or travel to snowbird in the same parks each year.
> 
> Semi-permanent 400-600 square foot "park models" at RV parks are relatively inexpensive to buy and maintain, and the parks provide a built in neighborhood community plus a range of amenities.  They sure beat living in a stand alone home in a dicey neighborhood.


I agree completely. These days especially there are some really sweet trailer parks that are perfect for seniors who aren’t ready for an old folks home nor want to have an apartment life. 

It offers seniors who want to live in the safety and pleasure of living in a community with their own kind. 
They have a taste of finely manicured landscaping without having to do a thing. 

It can be a good option for some.


----------



## Roadwarrior

StarSong said:


> Semi-permanent 400-600 square foot "park models" at RV parks are relatively inexpensive to buy and maintain, and the parks provide a built in neighborhood community plus a range of amenities.  They sure beat living in a stand alone home in a dicey neighborhood.


Good point, permanent setup.  In Quartzsite there is one such setup the trailer is 32 feet long, 2 3 foot slide outs, very clean & everything works.  There is a covered carport cement parking & a 12' x 12' room at the end of the carport.  Very nicely finished with a large window in front.  The owner was one of my neighbors living in another setup about same size.  He rents it out every winter & now wants to sell.

He's asking $7,500 for all.  The lot space rents for $1,800 per year.  Has all the amenities I had cable, wifi, water, electricity (which you pay for).  Two issues cause most to hesitate, it sits alongside I-10 (noise), doesn't bother me I'm hard hearing anyway & the next door neighbor is a hoarder, raging female drunk.  Stops most buyers.  I like those problems because it will more than isolate me from others.


----------

